# DIY Rope style tree strap - Help



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

I read on here a while back about someone DIY'ing some rope style tree straps. Thought it was a great idea, then I looked up the price of the paracord...yikes. Well last weekend on the way back from Louisiana we took a break for preggers to walk around and we stopped at a flea market. They had a whole section of military grade equipment and I picked up #150 ft of 3/8 paracord for $25. When I got home I looked at my HSS strap and the mainline is thicker, but the prussik knot is the 3/8... Would it be safe to make the whole thing from 3/8?? If not, I'll be selling some of the 3/8 and picking up the correct size.
Thanks, Matt


----------



## bnations (Feb 10, 2010)

Matt,

I'm a little confused on what you are trying to build here. Are you trying to replicate something like the HSS Rope Style Tree Strap? If so, then I don't think that your ropes are strong enough. Is the 3/8" rope that found similar to this rope? If so, you might want to get some bigger stuff as it's safe working load is only 120 pounds. Paracord itself only has a static load of 550 pounds, which is almost certainly too weak for this application.

My two cents.

Bobby


----------



## darkcloud05 (Oct 10, 2011)

I did something similar to this, its way better then using the straps that come with the harness, but yes 3/8 paracord is not strong enough. You want to use actual climbing rope, it can be expensive but well worth it. Something such as type- Workhorse Single Ropes diameter- 10.1-11mm (65-77 g/m) UIAA fall rating- 10-17 UIAA falls. This to me has worked the best and is the safest.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome thanks guys. Would the 3/8 be strong enough for the prussik knot ?


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

I make a lot of my own stuff, Stick ladders, stands , etc. but to me it just looks like too many things could go wrong with these. Guys if you make a set of these I would recommend you use a climbing belts that goes around the tree and hooks on your harness at the waist.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

swampboss said:


> I make a lot of my own stuff, Stick ladders, stands , etc. but to me it just looks like too many things could go wrong with these. Guys if you make a set of these I would recommend you use a climbing belts that goes around the tree and hooks on your harness at the waist.


I'd trust a simple rope before I'd trust homemade stands..but that's just me. I don't think we're thinking of the same type of rope strap..


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

Look on e bay I found some shorts of climbing rope that was pretty reasonable. I was getting 30 foot sections for around 12.00. You just have to keep your eyes open cause it goes quick and I agree if you have to buy allot it is expensive but if you fall once you will not think it was to much. Also you need two different sizes so that the prusik knot catches correctly. I bought the climbing rope on e bay and then bought the prusik rope from a company that sells climbing materials Just google Prusic rope for sale. There is even a rope made specifically for prussic knots. Take your time and get the right stuff so you don't get hurt should you fall. 

good luck and they are easy to make once you have the right material.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

I just bought 2 from Jim at http://safetreehunt.com/ (and had buddy pay for since he has Paypal) Thanks again Jim :beer:

I couldn't find rope cheap enough with shipping, so I just paid.


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

Your main line needs to be bigger than the cord used for the prussic knot and main line effectively. I use Bluewater rope 11mm for mainline, 6.5mm dynamic prussic cord for the prussic knot. I'm not sure I'd trust paracord for fall protection. I made 3 (30) lifelines for $80 shipped to my door.


----------

